#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petrochemical >  >  >  BOOK:Solved problems of basic principles and calculations in chemical engineering.

## kottivec

Highly recommended book for chemical engineers.download, and inform me thro reply.



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: BOOK:Solved problems of basic principles and calculations in chemical engineering.

----------


## Shahin71

Thanks for the book

Chapters 1 and 3 are corrupted.

----------


## kottivec

> Thanks for the book
> 
> Chapters 1 and 3 are corrupted.



Oh...i will chech and upload again

----------


## imeagor

it is cd accompanying the book, not the book itself!

----------


## Polymer

Only book. Chapters 1 and 3 included

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]




```
password: WwW.PalDDL.Com
```

----------


## kwang8181

thankyou very much

----------


## aragorn

thanks a lot

----------


## mkhurram79

thanks a lot

----------


## pttk

thankqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq

----------


## Ali Alqarni

thank u

----------


## technicaldreamer

Thanks!

----------


## Ananyaexports

Granite Monuments Manufacturers
ANANYA EXPORTS IS EXCLUSIVELY FOCUSED ON MANUFACTURERS GRANITE MONUMENTS PROCESSING FOR VALUE-ADDED EXPORTS.

----------


## balajipetchem

File does not exist.plz upload it again

See More: BOOK:Solved problems of basic principles and calculations in chemical engineering.

----------


## henj

> File does not exist.plz upload it again



The RapidShare link is okay as I just used it :-)
Thanks.

----------


## smuzaffarali

could you please send me the link at smuzaffarali@gmail.com

thanks

----------


## backspace

Hi,

can you upload this book again, please, Solved problems of basic principles and calculations in chemical engineering. 

Cheers,

----------


## maximum.bagus

OK in the next free time

----------

